# Need 1/2" Collet for Craftsman Router



## redaws (Feb 3, 2009)

This is my first post, so please bear with me if I'm not doing this correctly.

I have a Craftsman router (model 315.17550) that I have had for years (and years), and love working with it. However, the collet that came with it only handles 1/4" bits. Does anyone know where (if) I can get a collet for this router that would allow me to use 1/2" bits? Don't spend a lot of time on this, as I have contacted Craftsman to see what they say. I am waiting for their reply.
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI redaws

Some router only come with a 1/4" collet and yours is one of them 
You may want to pickup a new router from Sears that comes with both collets.. 



http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ramPageId=00001&documentId=00024660&pop=flush

=======



redaws said:


> This is my first post, so please bear with me if I'm not doing this correctly.
> 
> I have a Craftsman router (model 315.17550) that I have had for years (and years), and love working with it. However, the collet that came with it only handles 1/4" bits. Does anyone know where (if) I can get a collet for this router that would allow me to use 1/2" bits? Don't spend a lot of time on this, as I have contacted Craftsman to see what they say. I am waiting for their reply.
> Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bob.


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

I was on the same mission when I inherited my dad's 315.17480. My conclusion was that ven if you could rig something safely, which is dubious, your router would likely be underpowered for the kinds of bits you'd want a 1/2" collet for specifically anyway.


----------



## redaws (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a good point, Erik. I was hoping for the best, but it looks like I will be hunting for a new router for my router table. Thanks to you and everyone for the feedback. Who knows, maybe someday I can return the favor.


----------

